# **any women starting IUI or DIUI @ MFS, B'ham?***



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all

I wanted to create a support thread for all girls who had either started or were about to start their IUI /DIUI at MFS B'ham.

This can, in turn, lead to people finding cycle buddies or simply exchanging info and tips!

The donor sperm shortage problem springs to mind! medicated or unmedicated is a second topic that people may find useful.

Let's pool our info.

Love peaches xxxx


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, I’m attending MFC too, had my first appointment yesterday and actually bumped into Peaches at the clinic.  

I don’t really have much to add to the discussion yet as I’m only just starting out on my journey but I just thought I’d say


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

hiya aweeze

oh that's not good news at all!!! I dn't think that we should have NO option at all when we are paying.

I was told that 7 cycles had been cancelled this week due to sperm shortage, pretty scary, eh?

_Have you any advise for me and jem who are both hoping to start our tx soon & are both a bit worried re: DS and its shortage._

Aren't MFS amenable to patients importing sperm & having it stored at their clinics? after all the patient would absorb the cost!

Your feedback would be really good as I see you have had a few cycles of DIUI so far... here's hoping for you getting a  soon.

love peaches xxx


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow Lou, it doesn't sound like you've had a very easy ride with the clinic but I'm glad you stuck up for yourself and it was okay in the end. 

I'm feeling more and more that we've going to use a from Xytex, I like that they give you much more choice (and more information on the doner), and to be honest even though we will tell the child about the doner my hubby likes the fact that the doner will be living the other side of the world to us.

Peaches - I rang MFC again the other day and checked and they are completely happy with anyone they treat using a doner from Xytex so long as we have the treatment there.  I've also emailed one of the nurses from the site and they said about 95% of their doners are happy with our governments regulations so that shouldn't be a problem either.  

I'm actually feeling quite positive about things at the moment and looking forward to starting the treatment probably at the end of this summer (when I've lost some more weight).

Peaches - hope your okay, any news with your cycle yet?  

Jem x


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

mmmmm *Lou*, that's a total bummer! how can they justify such a HUGE price increase? Nightmare! so how much did the DIUI treatment cost? [Unmedicated, btw]

Did you have your IUI this month?

Hiya *Jem* 

great news! I am glad you have your direction now I have emailed the site and have sent their details to MFS. Apparantly, they'll be OK with that. Su has been emailing them to get the blurb!

My cycle? ohhhh jem, I feel AF-ish & PMT-ish and un-pregnant-ish:-( it was an outside chance, chick, but I had to give it a shot before moving on. You understand probably!

Love peaches xxxxxx


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Blimey that is a steep price increase, I think I have the new price list already as I worked it out roughly to about £700 per go for unmediated, though if we follow our plan and get the doner sperm from Xytex it going to cost us about £1,000 per go.  Seems hell of a lot of money for an unmediated cycle but we don’t really have much choice, I really don’t want to change clinics again.  

Peaches – I really hope your wrong about AF being on her evil way, when are you due on?  I have heard from friends that the very early signs of pregnancy can be very similar to the pains we get through AF so I’m still hoping and praying its going to work for you.  

Lou – have a happy, healthy pregnancy, its great to hear of someone who’s had success through MFC, makes me feel that my dream of having children stands a chance of coming true.  

Jem x


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lou!!!!*

fantastic!!! thrilled to see you've got a 

I am so sorry, I hadn't read that you'd made the switch from IUI to IVF but it obviously was the right move [even more so now the price hike! EEK!]

I am sure your scan'll be lovely. It is scary at first, I was part scared part excited...nothing could have prepared me for the info that I was having twins. LOL. There are no twins in my family or partners family and I have never taken any fertility drugs ever!

_How many embies did they put back in for you lou? Two? Would you be ok if both implanted_

Was IVF REALLY horrible, were the drugs foul and the side effects yet more foul? I am just trying to gauge things in my head & overcome some of my own fears!

*Jem* : yeah, I think women who've never been pg get confused between early pregnancy and AF [esp if they stimming] & see firmer boobs or sickness on day 20 as a pg sign but I don't agree! I always think that a weird taste in the mouth or an overhwhelming tiredness are pg signs.

Due in 6 days:--(

Have fallen off dieting wagon  & am eating s*** loads & drinking mochachillos and cappuchillos...and I don't even like coffee

 

Love peaches xxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Peaches

Hope you are doing OK and that the   is staying well clear of you. 

I had two embies replaced. I was going to go for an elective single embryo transfer if one had shone out above the rest and there were some reasonable ones to freeze, but in the end I didn't really have a choice. Of my 7 eggs (I had 15 and donated , 4 fertilized. On day 2, I had a 2, a 3, a 4 and a 5 cell. By day 3, the 2 cell had gone back to a single cell so wasn't any good, the 4 cell had moved on to a 6 cell but was fragmented and didn't meet the MFS criteria for freezing and the 3 and 5 cell embies had moved on to become perfect 7 and 8 cell embies - nothing to choose between them. If I had frozen down one of them, it may not have survived the thaw and MFS weren't recommending it. Because they were giving me a 35% chance of becoming pg and then a 70% change of the pregnancy being a singleton, for me there was no choice to make in the end and I just had to go for it. I would be OK with twins and have good support from my family. At the end of the day, although a single baby would be ideal given my situation, I would rather struggle with 2 than be miserable with none.

The IVF was a long rollercoaster ride but I think because mine went pretty much textbook, I found it OK. I downregged for 4 weeks, injecting buserelin once a day. I got headaches and hot flushes but that was about it. Then on stimms, I was injecting Merional whilst continuing the buserelin for another 11 days. I got very bloated because I had nearly 30 follicles but it was uncomfortable more than anything. The EC was fine, but that was mainly because I have such a good relationship with my nurse by now and have always been very open and honest with her that she was able to read all my concerns and allay them before they came to anything. Although the EC was under sedation and apparently I was chatting away, I was out of it and don't remember anything. Afterward though the painkilling botty bom they stuck where the sun don't shine didn't stay put and I was doubled up in pain for 45 mins until someone saw it on the floor! Once that was sorted though, I was fine. The ET was no probs - just like IUI but takes a little bit longer. The bloating and discomfort from the fluid and swollen ovaries was the worst part and that lasted through most of the 2ww. I also had breathing problems caused by the pressure of the fluid on my diaphragm but luckily and thanks to alot of water, it didn't develop into full blown OHSS and now I have my BFP! I hope that helps you a bit although everyone and every cycle is different.

Hopefully, you won't need to go that extra step anyway and  you'll get your BFP this time! Good luck for testing.

Jem - hope  your weight loss is going OK - stay away from those easter eggs next weekend hun!  

Lou
X


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

*
hiya lou*

hope that you are keeping well! Have you had your scan yet? Is it one or two??!!

My 'lovely' AF turned up nice and early last month...I wasn't feeling positive at all, so wasn't awfully surprised! I've had a re-assesment month. If I want to proceed with DIUI i need a clinic which has a supply or is open to working with import sperm, maybe MFS will be OK with this, maybe not....I am casting my net and giving a few places a call, best to not place all one's eggs in one basket [ha ha ha!]

Love peaches xxx

*Hiyas Jem*

have you any news of your dh's SA test or your own blood test results?? were they OK, i.e better than at the dox? I hope so, let me know, will you? I got the wheatgrass tabs from puregreenfoods.com....21 tabs per day all in the name of lowering FSH.

Ugh! they taste like eating henna powder!!

Love peaches xxxx


----------

